# Virtual Dub: Source Image Format not acceptable



## Hawaii (8. September 2003)

Tja, genau diese Meldung bekomme ich bei jedem der 4 Videos, welche ich zuersteinmal komprimieren will, um sie dann zusammenzufügen (sonst sind sie zu groß). Jeweils dann, wenn ich das Video komprimieren will.
Genauer Wortlaut:

Cannot start video compression:

The source image format is not acceptable.

(error code -2)

Ich habe Win2000, 512 DDR-Ram, Athlon 1400MHZ und ne Radeon 9700.
Virtual Dub 1.5.4 ist dabei meine VD-Version

Ich dachte erst, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass die Videos (alles AVIs) teilweise (weil unkomprimiert) über 2GB groß sind, jedoch habe ich dann ein Video nocheinmal aufgesplittet, sodass es nur 500 MB groß war und ich bekam die selbe Fehlermeldung nocheinmal.
´
1. Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es noch andere komprimierungsprogramme, die ich ausprobieren könnte?
2. Werde ich auch bei Lösung dieses Problems alles nochmal in kleinere Teile aufteilen müssen, sofern der jeweilige Teil über 2 GB groß ist?


----------



## goela (8. September 2003)

Es kann vorkommen, dass Du zwar Video laden und anzeigen kannst, aber nicht umrechnen. Ist mir auch schon passiert bei Videos mit AC3-Codec auf XP.

Versuch doch mal die Videos mit "Direct stream copy" zusammenzufügen. Wenn dies klappt, dann ist es so, wie ich es vermute.

Was für ein Format haben die AVI's?


----------



## Transmitter (9. Juli 2004)

Hi 

Ich bekomme die gleiche Fehlermeldung, mein Source Video hat die Infos, die im Anhang sind.

Ich will das mpg nach avi / DivX 5.x umwandeln.

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?

Würde evtl. auch mit einem anderen Programm gehen.

Danke schon mal
Transmitter


----------



## goela (9. Juli 2004)

VirtualDub kann kein MPEG! Du musst nach alternativen schauen! Weiss leider gerade keine!


----------



## Transmitter (9. Juli 2004)

Also .. das sind mehrere Dateien, bis vor einiger Zeit habe ich definitiv mit VirtualDub von MPEG nach Avi gewandelt.

Ich habe es jetzt auch mal mit VDubMod probiert, aber das ist der gleiche Fehler :-/

Das ganze hört sich ja auch eher nach einem Problem der Videogröße an .. und nicht nach einem Programmspezifischen Problem ( Da ja VDubMod damit auch nicht zurecht kommt )

Da in der mittlerweile ein längerer Zeitraum vergangen ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr, was ich alles mit den Codecs gemacht habe .. welche neu dazu kamen, und welche Software ich installiert habe.
VDub habe ich aber nicht geändert.


----------



## goela (9. Juli 2004)

Dann vermute ich, dass dies MPEG1-Dateien sind. Wahrscheinlich fehlt Dir der richtige Codec dazu?

MPEG2-Dateien kann VD definitiv nicht!


----------



## Transmitter (9. Juli 2004)

Ja, das kann sein .. 

Welchen Codec brauche ich denn dafür?

Und kann VD die Datei überhaupt öffnen, wenn der Codec fehlt?


----------

